# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Что можно узнать о МЧ по его СМС?

## Irina

*Как расшифровать любовную СМС, отправленную тебе молодым человеком*

*1. В начале знакомства он никогда не обращается по имени*
Смску, которая начинается со слов "Пуся", "Малыш", "Дарлинг" или даже "Единственная", очень удобно отправлять рассылкой по всему списку контактов. Потому не возлагай больших надежд на мужчину, который предпочитает такую манеру общения.
Если вы пока "просто знакомые", а он уже называет тебя не иначе как "зайкой", скорее всего, ты расширила свой круг общения за счет бабника обыкновенного, воспринимающего женщину скорее как сексуальный объект, нежели как носительницу интеллекта. Этот тип пытается очаровать всех и вся просто "на всякий случай". Будь осторожнее, ты для него - не цель, а средство, с помощью которого он пытается доказать свою мужскую состоятельность и лишний раз самоутвердиться.

*2. Он предпочитает латиницу*
Прижимист, умеет считать деньги (изъясняться латиницей получается примерно в 2 раза дешевле) или просто долго к чему-то привыкает и не желает отвыкать - в принципе, не самые плохие качества, не так ли? С другой стороны - такой тип может оказаться несколько эгоистичным, ведь в первую очередь думает о собственном удобстве.

*3. Он повсюду ставит смайлы*
В принципе, смайлы в смсках - достойная замена точкам и запятым, они не только позволяют дробить текст на смысловые куски, но еще и передают эмоции. В них нет ничего предосудительного. Если их количество "зашкаливает", тебе достался "большой ребенок", независимо от того, какой год рождения стоит у него в паспорте.

Более пристальное внимание лучше уделить его шуткам. Американские ученые считают, что за злыми шутками может скрываться общее недовольство собственной жизнью. Например, смс с текстом "Ты - прелесть :-)" - это вполне стандартная смс. А вот "Ты - моя ушастая прелесть" при наличии у тебя больших ушей - уже намек на возможную проблему, если только ты не без ума от циников.

*4. Он тщательно расставляет все знаки препинания и не использует сокращений*
Типичное, весьма распространенное явление среди педантов и зануд, обожающих учить жизни всех и вся. Тебе решать, готова ли ты терпеть чисто формальные требования (а их будет ну очень много) в обмен на надежность и добросовестность с его стороны.

*5. Его смс напоминают забор из !!!!!!!!*
При личной встрече такие личности порой ведут себя достаточно холодно, при дистанционном общении волей-неволей выдают свои секреты. За подчеркнутой сдержанностью часто таятся повышенная ранимость, обидчивость и масса самых разных эмоций.

*6. Он пропускает твои вопросы мимо ушей*
Его ответы напомнили тебе о допросе советского разведчика? Несмотря на приложенные тобой усилия, он тебе толком ничего о себе и не написал, отшучивался и отвечал встречными вопросами? Подобное желание напустить туману и таинственности часто "обуревает" пикаперов, твердо уверенных в том, что все девушки обожают романтические тайны. Таким образом они пытаются повысить свой рейтинг.

*7. Он подолгу не отвечает на sms*
Не торопись с выводами о том, что ты этому человеку ничуть не нравишься. Все не так однозначно: мужчина может сознательно тянуть с ответом, чтобы придать ему VIP-статус. Вторая причина выглядит не столь радужно: если он, получив твое послание, сначала делает "более важные" дела и только потом вспоминает о тебе - это повод задуматься, нужен ли тебе такой "поклонник".

Самое главное - помни, что при серьезном интересе с его стороны, стадия sms довольно быстро сменяется стадией личных свиданий и не мутирует в "вялый клавишный флирт".

----------


## BiZ111

Очередной бред от блондинок

----------

